# JFS EN GENTOO :D

## UNIX4ALL

Ahul!:

Bueno, ¿Te gustaria usar el potente FS de IBM en tu Gentoo? es facilisimo, solo tienes que seguir estos pasos:

1) Haz las particiones JFS con el instalador de alguna distro que soporte JFS y formatealas.

2) Carga el instalador de Gentoo y monta las particiones de la forma usual pero especificando el tipo, es decir mount -t jfs

3) realiza la instalacion normal, es decir el bootstrap y el emerge system.

4) A continuación haz un emerge jfsutils.

5) pillate las fuentes del kernel de Gentoo, emerge gentoo-sources

6) Compilalo con soporte JFS en el KERNEL, no como modulo.

7) en el /etc/fstab en el tipo de FS pon jfs.

 :Cool:  Sigue de forma normal, (no pude instalar el grub, decia k no existian mis particiones ¬¬, usé en cambio lilo el cual va bastante bien  :Smile: )

9) Reinicia y uffff goza de la velocidad y potencia de este FS  :Very Happy: . Ahora Gentoo si va como una flecha  :Wink: .

Ar-Timirnit

----------

## Tuxisuau

Potente FS de IBM... algun doc, alguna comparativa, algo?

Desconozco totalmente JFS y me gustaria enterarme un poco de cómo es :)

----------

## UNIX4ALL

Ahul!:

Aqui tienes la pagina oficial http://www-124.ibm.com/developerworks/oss/jfs/

En la cual reza lo siguiente:

IBM's journaled file system technology, currently used in IBM enterprise servers, is designed for high-throughput server environments, key to running intranet and other high-performance e-business file servers.

Hazte una idea jejejee  :Wink: .

Aqui tienes el anuncio de IBM cuando decidio portarlo a Linux, habla de las ventajas, tal cual...

http://oss.software.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/features/jfs_feature.html

¿Comparativas? Aqui tienes una comparativa entre ReiserFS, XFS y JFS, ten en cuenta que el pive que las hizo usó versiones bastantes antiguas (Kernel 2.4.12, JFS 1.0.8 (la actual es la 1.0.20) y el XFS del cvs de Noviembre del 2001. Como podras ver los tiempos de acceso de JFS frente a ReiserFS y XFS son infimos  :Smile: .

http://www.namesys.com/benchmarks/bonnie/2.4.12_-reiserfs_vs_-jfs_-xfs.txt

Ar-Timirnit!

----------

